# [solved] Mauszeiger anpassen in Qt Anwendungen

## domna

Hallo,

wie kann ich meinen Mauszeiger in Qt Anwendungen anpassen die unter Gnome laufen (wie in Amarok)? Möglichst ohne ein zusätzliches Qt-Konfigurationsprogramm zu installieren. Außerdem fänd ich es auch nützlich den Mauszeiger beim GDM Loginscreen zu ändern, da dort auch nur ein Standardmauszeiger verwendet wird.

Vielen Dank

domnaLast edited by domna on Wed Mar 17, 2010 12:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo und willkommen im Forum!

 *xorg-x11 LOG: postinst wrote:*   

> Please note that the xcursors are in /usr/share/cursors/xorg-x11.
> 
> Any custom cursor sets should be placed in that directory.
> 
> If you wish to set system-wide default cursors, please create
> ...

 

```
$ eix cursor
```

Viel Erfolg

/edit: RechtschreibungLast edited by Josef.95 on Wed Mar 17, 2010 2:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## domna

Hat einwandfrei funktioniert. Vielen Dank.

----------

